# Animal figurines that aren't cats or dogs



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

I have so many cats and dogs, I thought it might be fun to show the other animals I've collected. This is an amber glass "hen on nest" bowl.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 21, 2022)

Do you have the cow milk dispenser?


----------



## officerripley (Mar 21, 2022)

I've got a bunch of dolphin figurines; I'll try to post pix of them later. (Kinda exhausted: I've been trying to deal with a health ins. co.,  )


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Do you have the cow milk dispenser?


I have these:


----------



## Judycat (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes. My mom had one. The tail is the handle and the milk pours out of the mouth.  They are so cute.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 21, 2022)

Do you have one of those liquor servers, ours was a dog, that have the little cups on hooks?


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have so many cats and dogs, I thought it might be fun to show the other animals I've collected. This is an amber glass "hen on nest" bowl.
> 
> View attachment 214000


I’ve always liked these !


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Do you have one of those liquor servers, ours was a dog, that have the little cups on hooks?


I don't think so.


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’ve always liked these !


I have others:


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 21, 2022)

I like those alot!  Amber glass has never been my favorite.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 21, 2022)

Had several Swarovski crystal pieces including hedgehog and butterfly.  Passed them on to children to enjoy when I pared down with last move.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 21, 2022)

This is just my little piggy bank given to me about 30 years ago by a passed friend.
He is full  of one cent Canadian coins.
I hope someone will take care of him when I am gone


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)

Turtles


----------



## Remy (Mar 23, 2022)

@debodun I love the glass chicken dishes! I don't have one. My favorite is the milk glass one on the left with the blue background. That one looks old.


----------



## Remy (Mar 23, 2022)

I love deer. Here are some of my deer figures (I also have a couple deer planters) My favorite is the peach one on the right. It's made in California. Small chip on the base that doesn't bother me. These were all thrifted.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

Bears


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)

Big Foot


----------



## Remy (Mar 24, 2022)

@debodun The little one is a Wade bear. I love the bears on the rock. So adorable!

@Paco Dennis I don't think Big Foot is real but I wish it was.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

Wade figurines used to be in Red Rose tea.


----------



## Remy (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> Wade figurines used to be in Red Rose tea.


Yes. They are collectable and kind of addictive. I bought a little one at a shop in town. Then ordered a few more on Etsy. I refuse to look at that Etsy shop again. I'm quitting cold turkey. But they are so cute. I have a couple rabbits, buffalo.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

Birds #1


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

These are all thrifted.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

Birds #2


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

*A Dingo*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2022)

Birds #3


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

*Bandicoot*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2022)

Birds #4


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Possum


----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## mrstime (Mar 27, 2022)

My son collected both the hens on nest and the Red Rose figurines. He sold the hens on nest, but as far as I know still has the Red Rose figurines. Most were bought at yard sales .


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> Wade figurines used to be in Red Rose tea.


My mother drank lots of Red Rose tea so had a large collection.  I passed them on to one of my daughters.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2022)

Birds #5


----------



## Trila (Mar 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> Birds #5
> 
> View attachment 214970View attachment 214971View attachment 214973View attachment 214974View attachment 214975


Funny thing....those blue birds are made close to where I live!   I've always liked them.


----------



## Trila (Mar 28, 2022)

I've had Nessy for as long as I can remember......


----------



## bowmore (Mar 28, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Had several Swarovski crystal pieces including hedgehog and butterfly.  Passed them on to children to enjoy when I pared down with last move.


I had about 50 of them I bought for my late wife. After she passed away, I sold them all on eBay, as they had no sentimental value for me.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

*Quoll*


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2022)

Birds #6


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

*Owl*


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2022)

Birds #7


----------



## Trila (Mar 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


penguins hold a special place in my heart....they are so adorable!


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

*Koalas*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2022)

Birds #8


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2022)

Birds #9


----------



## Remy (Mar 31, 2022)

I found both of these at the Goodwill. The one on the left is Lladro and was only 3.49.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

*Platypus



*


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2022)

Birds #10


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2022)

Birds #11


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> Birds #5
> 
> View attachment 214970View attachment 214971View attachment 214973View attachment 214974View attachment 214975




the owl that's on the bottom right  -  is that an Avon perfume bottle?

If so, I've sold a couple on eBay in the $20 - $25 range,  I often found 'em at yard sales and always picked them up.  flipping on eBay used to be my side hustle...

do you, by any chance, have any vintage wedding cake toppers. those are something else worth listing


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> the owl that's on the bottom right  -  is that an Avon perfume bottle?


I'm not sure which one you mean. Post individual photo.

I don't have any wedding cake figurals.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 1, 2022)

this one...



​now that I scaled it in Gimp, maybe not.  The Avon bottle looked more like milk glass.  you'd screw the head off and the scent was in the body.

but the mold look really similiar...


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2022)

No that's a miniature sculpture like scrimshaw.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

*Frill neck Lizard.*


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2022)

Birds #12


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Kookaburra


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2022)

Birds #13


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Oh, I so want that, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

*Tasmanian Devil*


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2022)

Hmmm...I though Tasmanian devils looked like this:


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

*Cassowary*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2022)

Remy said:


> These are all thrifted.
> 
> View attachment 214562


Love these!   But then, I love bunnies.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2022)

We have a zoo of ceramic animals.  Hubby has a few English bulldogs and I have ducks, chickens, roosters, birds, bunnies, frogs, 1 turtle and who knows what else.  Most are up in a kitchen cabinet.  I need to give them away to a niece.

Threads about passing, cremation, etc. have me concerned of my belongings.  I want to be sure that someone who will treasure them will get them.


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2022)

Birds #14


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2022)

Remy said:


> These are all thrifted.
> 
> View attachment 214562


They are all precious.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

*Wombat*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

*Cockatoo*


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

*Goanna*


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

*Kangaroo*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2022)

SOME SEASONAL FIGURINES


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>





RadishRose said:


>





RadishRose said:


>


They are all so gorgeous, I wonder if they have a teapot in the same design?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

*
Lorikeet*


----------



## Lara (Apr 10, 2022)

Made of Velvet Clay


----------



## Lara (Apr 10, 2022)

Velvet Clay


----------



## Lara (Apr 10, 2022)

Velvet Clay


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

Tish said:


> They are all so gorgeous, I wonder if they have a teapot in the same design?


I cannot remember the name suddenly, but the rhino is close to $1500.00

OK, it's Herend China. I looked briefly at teapots, but did not see this design. Beautiful things, though. Getcha some!


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I cannot remember the name suddenly, but the rhino is close to $1500.00
> 
> OK, it's Herend China. I looked briefly at teapots, but did not see this design. Beautiful things, though. Getcha Wow, that is expensive


Wow, that is expensive!


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

*Crocodile*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Crocodile*
> View attachment 216947


He's a nice one!


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> He's a nice one!


He is rather cute


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Echidna​


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

*Brushtail Possum*


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

*Galah*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

*Another Galah*


----------

